# Measuring a THREAD standard



## rhitwick (Dec 24, 2008)

Guys, for the last few days frequency of locking threads are increasing. That denotes (by general logic) that most of us are creating useless thread.
Now some senior members are opposing this logic driven conclusion and protesting this act. Again MODs are not agreeing with them and this is getting into a clash.

Come on guys, this is our forum everyone here has the same responsibility to behave accordingly and keeping the forum clean. Just because YOU have created some thread it has to be right and appropriate is an INSANE logic. MODs are not against us, sometimes they just have to act tough. They are one of us and may be having a bit more control in their "UserCP". 

So, I propose all you members to come forward and put in your own words what should be standard of threads which abides by all the rules of this forum. So that the task of MODs becomes easy and less controversial. Lets concentrate on "ChitChat" section for the time being.


I propose:-
1. make every thread in ChitChat with a Poll (Ho-Hum, Insane and No-Comments). If the vote percentage of "Insane" is more than 70%, MODs *CAN* (I say can, not must) lock the thread. Exception only for Admins, they can Lock/Delete any thread they wish. (this is a very boring and time consuming matter, but to be in safe-side at least this can be done. Newbies have to be notified of this but, we who are long-timesr can follow this)

2. After locking any thread a reason have to be given. EXPLANATIONs are MUST.


(Aur kuch nahi a raha hai dimag mein, looking for ur views)


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice idea, I disagree! and I'm not even gonna read those 2 rules with ya! Tee hee hee

Reply to Point 1:>You mean democracy? Won't work here! On TDF, people are insane more often than not. So, very few people will vote for what is right. A living example is our own country and the corruption it faces! Just yesterday, for example, rohan went completely berserk and posted that Swaraj... I mean "Spamming is my birthright..." thread. Even you joined in didn't you rhitwick?(No offence intended)

Reply to Point 2:>Another fine point! Its just that mods ALREADY DO THAT HERE!

I've got a better idea: Somehow, anyhow, keep chucking the forum rules page in the face of every member every now and then till they've got it memorized?

And I disagree with your conclusion that mods are tough here! The mods here are the most lenient ones I've ever seen anywhere! It's just that they're not stupid, you know!

*A message to the mods if they read this: Keep up the good work, people! You people have got supporters amongst the crowd of fuming people! Attaboy!*


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 24, 2008)

Another thread which might be closed soon


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 24, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Nice idea, I disagree! and I'm not even gonna read those 2 rules with ya! Tee hee hee


Chalo, at least u read what I've wrote. Thats enough for me. And disagreeing of u is welcome, thats d reason its in FightClub.



> Reply to Point 1:>You mean democracy? Won't work here! On TDF, people are insane more often than not. So, very few people will vote for what is right. A living example is our own country and the corruption it faces! Just yesterday, for example, rohan went completely berserk and posted that Swaraj... I mean "Spamming is my birthright..." thread. Even you joined in didn't you rhitwick?(No offence intended)


Agreed I joined, but read my posts, First-Nothing, 2nd-requested Mods to merge it with Offtopic Thread and 3rd-Bhul Gaya



> Reply to Point 2:>Another fine point! Its just that mods ALREADY DO THAT HERE!


 Not Always, I can still show number of threads being closed without any explanation given.



> I've got a better idea: Somehow, anyhow, keep chucking the forum rules page in the face of every member every now and then till they've got it memorized?


Is this good idea, how would u like it. Like in every refresh U get a pop-up, 90% people would use a pop-up blocker.



> And I disagree with your conclusion that mods are tough here! The mods here are the most lenient ones I've ever seen anywhere! It's just that they're not stupid, you know!
> 
> A message to the mods if they read this: Keep up the good work, people! You people have got supporters amongst the crowd of fuming people!


Read again, I said "sometimes they have act tough". And I also appreciate MODs efforts thats why I've opened this thread. If not, like general trend I would also started bashing ur superior.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 24, 2008)

There is the "Rate the thread" option already available on this forum. (it's overlooked by many )
But I guess that option has become a bit outdated.


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2008)

Do one thing, close the thread older than 1 year. Let them be for viewing only. A simple sql query will do that if there is no option in vBulletin.

But don't close a currently opened thread in Chit Chat unless it becomes stale(after 2-3 days if it doesn't get buried itself) and you thought it was another spam kinda thread made by genuine members.

Chit Chat section is meant for some fun.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> Chit Chat section is meant for some fun.



  Try getting that in some of the people's head here and you will suddenly find world against you.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 24, 2008)

It is true that the chit chat section is for fun. But if it's something inappropriate it should be closed but with reason on the thread.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

The Chit Chat section is meant for some fun, but not for spamming or for posting the same things a million times or posting inappropriate, objectionable content or for the use of unparliamentary language or for nonsense topics such as discussions on no. and degree of friendship bonds with "the other kind"(If you get my drift). Some people post entirely idiotic topics such as "What's for Breakfast?" which don't at all require any discussion on this forum! Fun is ok but destruction-causing-indisciplined-mad-maniacal-mayhem is not!

People need to learn the netiquettes by heart!
Speaking of which, I think posts using the modern SMS "lingo" should be deleted too! ax3 may be exempted as that's his identity!!! 

@rhitwick: I wasn't implying the use of popups... OK, you caught me, I was!. There are other ways. The admins can include a box that displays the forum rules one at a time like a "Tip of the Day" box. Now that's an idea!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 24, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> There is the "Rate the thread" option already available on this forum. (it's overlooked by many )
> But I guess that option has become a bit outdated.


This can be handy...a very much forgotten tool, which can be usefull for this.

And I agree with Alexander that, just because its a "ChitChat" people do anything and everything.
*But on the other hand, look how we (they) are dependent on it; we share our happiness (marriage, new born babies, new love , old love etc), sadness (jobless, suicide, heartbreak, lost love etc), personality (which brand shirt, trouser, shoe, innerware, breakfast, lunch, type of chapati, favourite food etc). Mainly everything. People do this with their partners, friends, families; now our forum has been chosen as the one to act. 
These guys (me too) actually believe my co-members in all those matters. Ask opinion, share experiences etc.*

Now, all these can be useful for some and seem to be crap for some. Thats why I asked one yardstick to measure those threads.
If everybody tells those are not useful, lock them else keep them going.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 25, 2008)

Around 2 weeks back or so, i could see lot of TP and BS threads in the chit-chat section. Yes, chit-chat section is for fun, but like alexander has pointed out, there is no need to create a thread for every silly reason. I've mentioned before and I would like to mention again. Threads in the Random News section needs to be pruned after 3 months atleast. For chit-chat, the really crappy threads need to be deleted and the old ones need to be locked. *ahem*I see one mod being click-happy when it comes to closing threads.*ahem* I hope you guys know who it is


----------



## iMav (Dec 25, 2008)

T159 said:


> Do one thing, close the thread older than 1 year. Let them be for viewing only. A simple sql query will do that if there is no option in vBulletin.
> 
> But don't close a currently opened thread in Chit Chat unless it becomes stale(after 2-3 days if it doesn't get buried itself) and you thought it was another spam kinda thread made by genuine members.
> 
> Chit Chat section is meant for some fun.


OMG! Your post has more than 3 words :O And no 'lol' :O

//Sorry for the off-topic post.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> OMG! Your post has more than 3 words :O And no 'lol' :O
> 
> //Sorry for the off-topic post.


  

I was thinking the Same thing.  



> ^^lol


----------



## kalpik (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm.. I appreciate that we are discussing this in an "adult" manner, and not by opening a stupid aimless thread just to go "nazi" on the MODs. Since we are discussing this, ill be totally honest with my opinion on this.

1. Democracy does not work here. I mean look at India itself. Do you really think democracy is doing us any good? I mean you'll get people voting for useless stuff, just to "oppose" some other people, including the MODs. I admit we also make mistakes sometimes, we are also people afterall! But we dont stand back to apologise if we realise its our fault! We just want you to trust us with our decisions!

2. We make sure to give a reason every time we lock a thread. The only cases where reason is not given is when A: Someone else gave the reason already (and its pretty clear, like bumping an old thread) or B: If the reason for closing the thread is very very obvious. Still, if anyone wants any explanation about a locked thread, they are free to PM us. I myself have responded to such requests in the past!

P.S. Thanks to all of you who appreciate what we do. Most people dont understand the time and effort that goes into moderation.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 25, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Hmm.. I appreciate that we are discussing this in an "adult" manner, and not by opening a stupid aimless thread just to go "nazi" on the MODs. Since we are discussing this, ill be totally honest with my opinion on this.


And I appreciate u of replying here, at least one of "U" who we are talking about cared to reply.


> 1. Democracy does not work here. I mean look at India itself. Do you really think democracy is doing us any good? I mean you'll get people voting for useless stuff, just to "oppose" some other people, including the MODs. I admit we also make mistakes sometimes, we are also people afterall! But we dont stand back to apologise if we realize its our fault! We just want you to trust us with our decisions!


Alexander also told same, do u also believe same. Just because its not there, it doesn't mean it can't be. Ok, my idea of adding a poll was stupid, but as thewisecrab told, we can use "rate the thread" utility. Its already there, nothing new. After a certain (1week at max) u just check what is its status and del/lock or leave it.



> 2. We make sure to give a reason every time we lock a thread. The only cases where reason is not given is when A: Someone else gave the reason already (and its pretty clear, like bumping an old thread) or B: If the reason for closing the thread is very very obvious. Still, if anyone wants any explanation about a locked thread, they are free to PM us. I myself have responded to such requests in the past!


Kalpik, sorry mate but I've to tell it. Don't take it personally its to all ur mod community. (Sorry, U only replied here and I'm bashing u)
Why do we have to PM u? Why? *If u r locking a thread u r liable to provide reasons.* Let all of us know what is the reason behind that.



> P.S. Thanks to all of you who appreciate what we do. Most people dont understand the time and effort that goes into moderation.


Seriously, again I thank u for ur reply and d responsibility u hold. But, as a lot of people are raising questions I guess u all should do an internal meeting about it.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 25, 2008)

kalpik, did you read this:-


alexanderthegreat said:


> @rhitwick: I wasn't implying the use of popups... OK, you caught me, I was!. There are other ways. The admins can include a box that displays the forum rules one at a time like a "Tip of the Day" box. Now that's an idea!


Well? How about inducing some set of rules like a set of subliminal messages? Or using a "Rule of the day" box.

Also, I'm not a mod, but I've got a reply for you rhitwick:-


rhitwick said:


> Kalpik, sorry mate but I've to tell it. Don't take it personally its to all ur mod community. (Sorry, U only replied here and I'm bashing u)
> Why do we have to PM u? Why? *If u r locking a thread u r liable to provide reasons.* Let all of us know what is the reason behind that.


Because they have to conserve bandwidth! Just because TDF has got nice servers doesn't mean they've got unlimited storage capacities! Even a block of formatted text does matter! See? If you don't, go to the SKOAR! forums to find out the value of bandwidth.

Also, sometimes, stating reasons may result in the damage to the ego or prestige for a certain forum member! Think of it! The mods found someone who had been... suppose... posting rude content... very objectionable content... if the mods think he does not deserve to be given a second chance, they will lock or delete his thread and ban him! Now, they won't want the world to know what a huge prat he's been, so, they don't post a reason and edit out all objectionable content. It just like the police arresting a criminal and covering his face with a piece of cloth and dispersing the croud. Official reasons will be given to the Trial Court. So the mods actually care for our prestige(Or so is my theory, I thought I heard "We do? Oh, I mean, yeah we do!")



rhitwick said:


> Alexander also told same, do u also believe same. Just because its not there, it doesn't mean it can't be. Ok, my idea of adding a poll was stupid, but as thewisecrab told, we can use "rate the thread" utility. Its already there, nothing new. After a certain (1week at max) u just check what is its status and del/lock or leave it.



Allow me to be blunt!. Do you realize that you're asking for the power of moderation? Now before you point out the word "may" (Yes, I read carefully!), I'd like to point out the fact that if a thread had... say, Excellent rating due to some like minded abovesaid (Post #9) kind of people, AND the mods lock it, they will face flame no matter what. Criticism will always be there. Look at kalpiks's signature, it states the same!

Conversely, a nice thread may be voted down and mods may mistakingly lock it!(You were against that Forum game of mine! ). I may seem utterly confused! Feel free to ask me to explain.

P.S.: Please pardon the excessive use of Exclamation marks(!). Oh, and I love the Fight Club section! So many disagreements!


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2008)

iMav said:


> OMG! Your post has more than 3 words :O And no 'lol' :O
> 
> //Sorry for the off-topic post.


this iz serious...lol

I saved time just in case my net connection disrupts 

Close the thread if more than two guys report about it. And if everyone is happy replying (mrintech is an exclusion...lol...hand him to maoists) then atleast let the thread run for 2-3 days and sink to the bottom by itself or close it manually by 4th day if mods suspect it to be buried deep.

Same thing I repeated agani. It is not difficult and a viable solution if not fool proof.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 25, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> And I appreciate u of replying here, at least one of "U" who we are talking about cared to reply.
> Alexander also told same, do u also believe same. Just because its not there, it doesn't mean it can't be. Ok, my idea of adding a poll was stupid, but as thewisecrab told, we can use "rate the thread" utility. Its already there, nothing new. After a certain (1week at max) u just check what is its status and del/lock or leave it.


You mean to say that we should let all threads run for one week before closing them? That's insane! Plus the point of bogus votes still remains!



rhitwick said:


> Kalpik, sorry mate but I've to tell it. Don't take it personally its to all ur mod community. (Sorry, U only replied here and I'm bashing u)
> Why do we have to PM u? Why? *If u r locking a thread u r liable to provide reasons.* Let all of us know what is the reason behind that.


Well, alexander gave you one reason, the other reason, to be very honest, is that sometimes we just dont have the time! You should understand that there are a LOT of reported posts and sometimes there's no other MOD around! And you have to take quick action!



rhitwick said:


> Seriously, again I thank u for ur reply and d responsibility u hold. But, as a lot of people are raising questions I guess u all should do an internal meeting about it.


Whenever it is a matter that anyone of us is not clear about, we always open up a thread regarding that in the MOD section, you can be sure of that 



alexanderthegreat said:


> kalpik, did you read this:-
> Well? How about inducing some set of rules like a set of subliminal messages? Or using a "Rule of the day" box.


Well, to be honest, that would be a lot irritating. And would spoil the experience  Anyhow, doing something like that is not in our hands. Only the admins can do that.



T159 said:


> Close the thread if more than two guys report about it. And if everyone is happy replying (mrintech is an exclusion...lol...hand him to maoists) then atleast let the thread run for 2-3 days and sink to the bottom by itself or close it manually by 4th day if mods suspect it to be buried deep.


Yes believe me. We DO wait for a thread to get reported if its a dicey thread. That rohan thread was reported by the way, just in case you are thinking i closed it on my whim. I had to wait for a report as i had not expected an old and helpful member of the community to behave in that manner. In the past also we have taken some bold steps if even an old member behaved that way. You should understand that we have to put our foot down somewhere!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 25, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Also, I'm not a mod, but I've got a reply for you rhitwick:-
> 
> Because they have to conserve bandwidth! Just because TDF has got nice servers doesn't mean they've got unlimited storage capacities! Even a block of formatted text does matter! See? If you don't, go to the SKOAR! forums to find out the value of bandwidth.


 I was very much ill-informed about it. 



> Also, sometimes, stating reasons may result in the damage to the ego or prestige for a certain forum member! Think of it! The mods found someone who had been... suppose... posting rude content... very objectionable content... if the mods think he does not deserve to be given a second chance, they will lock or delete his thread and ban him! Now, they won't want the world to know what a huge prat he's been, so, they don't post a reason and edit out all objectionable content. It just like the police arresting a criminal and covering his face with a piece of cloth and dispersing the croud. Official reasons will be given to the Trial Court. So the mods actually care for our prestige(Or so is my theory, I thought I heard "We do? Oh, I mean, yeah we do!")
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to be blunt!. Do you realize that you're asking for the power of moderation?


No, I'm not. Not everything looks good from top. People stat taking u on face-value. I'm very much happy on the ground level.


> Now before you point out the word "may" (Yes, I read carefully!), I'd like to point out the fact that if a thread had... say, Excellent rating due to some like minded abovesaid (Post #9) kind of people, AND the mods lock it, they will face flame no matter what. Criticism will always be there. Look at kalpiks's signature, it states the same!
> 
> Conversely, a nice thread may be voted down and mods may mistakingly lock it!(You were against that Forum game of mine! ). I may seem utterly confused! Feel free to ask me to explain.
> 
> P.S.: Please pardon the excessive use of Exclamation marks(!). Oh, and I love the Fight Club section! So many disagreements!


Alexander, reading ur thread it seems that there is no solution. Is it? Is there really no solution? Why can't we talk and agree upon something which all of us will obey. There has to be some way. I still have hope. Something, anything?



kalpik said:


> You mean to say that we should let all threads run for one week before closing them? That's insane! Plus the point of bogus votes still remains!


But u've agreed that u guys actually wait till someone reports the thread. And I believe everyone should be given a chance. Ok Not 1 week may be 2-3 days max.


> Yes believe me. *We DO wait for a thread to get reported* if its a dicey thread. That rohan thread was reported by the way, just in case you are thinking i closed it on my whim. I had to wait for a report as i had not expected an old and helpful member of the community to behave in that manner. In the past also we have taken some bold steps if even an old member behaved that way. You should understand that we have to put our foot down somewhere!



Come on guys, kuch to upai hoga, there has to be some way.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 25, 2008)

Upai: Appoint rhitwick as a MOD


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2008)

^^not again mrintech !!!


----------



## mrintech (Dec 25, 2008)

Kidding is against forum rules?


----------



## afonofa (Dec 25, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> There is the "Rate the thread" option already available on this forum. (it's overlooked by many )
> But I guess that option has become a bit outdated.


Move it to the top of the page where it is easily visible and update that option to have negative ratings as well.

*-1 to 0 to +5* with zero being the default rating of every thread.

After 1 page of replies:

1. If the ratings go negative, thread gets deleted.

2. If the ratings stay at zero with votes, thread gets locked. 

3. If the ratings stay at zero without votes, thread continues.

4. If the thread does not finish 1 page of replies after 3 days, thread continues unless it comes under rule 1 or 2.

5. Any positive ratings(1 to 5) let it be the criteria for the thread starter to judge how his/her thread is received by other members, with the thread being allowed to continue.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 25, 2008)

^^Its useless to expand the scale. One star already denotes "Terrible". Also, that democratic procedure has been suggested already by rhitwick and T.



rhitwick said:


> Alexander, reading ur thread it seems that there is no solution. Is it? Is there really no solution? Why can't we talk and agree upon something which all of us will obey. There has to be some way. I still have hope. Something, anything?



 !!! Hey, I wanted to ask something:
You said you want a "solution". Well, solution to what?
If you're talking about the problem that some of the TDF members just go haywire and start posting rubbish(or intentionally do so), the best option is moderation. But remember, mods sometime wait for reporting of the post... so its up to us to report 'em. I used to ignore all those kinds of post, but I'll do my duty from now on! You should too, as should all ye old faithful TDF members!

If you're talking of people disagreeing with mods, well, there will always be disagreements! Another problem with that democracy system you're(and many others are) suggesting is that if lots of people support the one who posted the locked thread, they might... no WILL start a new thread to discuss that topic, start rebellions, flame wars with the mods, mod bashing etc. Come to think of it, they already have! Remember Jhaat-Maharaaj? or chintu(the banana guy, he's still around)? There are numerous examples. I don't want to start another war, warriors please move over to the next paragraph, but I see unban praka123 signatures a lot nowadays!(I don't know him well! He might have been a heavenly soul!(No sarcasm)). It does cause mental tension for the mods you know! Make the life of TDF mods easier, who knows, you might even be rewarded with a gif or jpg signature!

P.S.: Oh my God! I really use a lot of exclamation marks. Kindly ignore.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 26, 2008)

I can accept SMS Lingo but it's affecting the learning of kids around 10-13 years old. They use it constantly and they might even use on essays, writings, poetry and more.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 26, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> I can accept SMS Lingo but it's affecting the learning of kids around 10-13 years old. They use it constantly and they might even use on essays, writings, poetry and more.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Okay, time to dig up the past (this thread). This is not a bump, I'm posting something meaningful here.
@rhitwick:Here's a potential solution you were looking for, dude!

After reading the incessant spamming, I agree now! A new rating in the thread rating system should be added. It should be named "Spam". AND, in case a thread gets too many Spam ratings, it should be... wait for it...  *AUTOMATICALLY* deleted. I can already see some wise guys pointing out how that would help the spammers to delete posts too. Well, I would like to suggest that new members should not be permitted to rate the thread as a "Spam".

I might have been blunt earlier and told dear OP that he is actually asking for the power of moderation. But I'll now be blunter and admit that the only solution to stop the so called "Next spam meet at solar eclipse"(*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107990) is to democratize the power of moderation. Of course, the mods may retain most of the power by making the spam-rated threads to move automatically to some hidden section or in the moderation section (think recycle bin here people) for any future restoration possibilities.

Come on mods and admins, We gotta prevent any potential OrangeJuice5s or ImAClown5s from posting on the "day of the solar eclipse".


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 4, 2009)

Threads can be measured by their Length in cm, or circumference in nm!!!

We can  also measure tension taking capabilities of the thread!!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 4, 2009)

^^Are you one of those? Now please dont spam this one too.


----------



## mmharshaa (Feb 4, 2009)

Great idea rhitwick....Spammers are increasing day by day on this forum...This  will definitely put a stop to their foolish activities. I recommend the moderators implement this for the future threads to be posted in TD and provide a spam free environment....


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 4, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> After reading the incessant spamming, I agree now! A new rating in the thread rating system should be added. It should be named "Spam". AND, in case a thread gets too many Spam ratings, it should be... wait for it...  *AUTOMATICALLY* deleted. I can already see some wise guys pointing out how that would help the spammers to delete posts too. Well, I would like to suggest that new members should not be permitted to rate the thread as a "Spam".


Allright, u r asking to delete a particular post automatically and to save a disaster, u told that newjoinees should not be allowed to rate, but how do u decide when a new joinee is no more a new joinee and he can be trusted?



> I might have been blunt earlier and told dear *OP that he is actually asking for the power of moderation*. But I'll now be blunter and admit that the only solution to stop the so called "Next spam meet at solar eclipse"(*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107990) is to democratize the power of moderation.


To save this kinda disaster I'm ready to be *day time MOD* (only if required).


> Come on mods and admins, We gotta prevent any potential OrangeJuice5s or ImAClown5s from posting on the "day of the solar eclipse".


Yes, we need it very much.
Guys, come, share ur ideas how to prevent SPAMs and here...


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 4, 2009)

I am NOT a spammer!!!I am getting rid of misconception about technology frm ppl's mind!!!


----------



## mmharshaa (Feb 4, 2009)

Save TD from spammers !!!! Some kind of idea as rhitwick suggested must be definitely implemented sooner or later..


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 4, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Allright, u r asking to delete a particular post automatically and to save a disaster, u told that newjoinees should not be allowed to rate, but how do u decide when a new joinee is no more a new joinee and he can be trusted?


By using democracy! We can let mods vote for these old faithful people. Once those old faithfuls are selected, THEY can vote for more in the future. See a pattern emerging?



rhitwick said:


> To save this kinda disaster I'm ready to be *day time MOD* (only if required).


I'm ready too but they just don't hand that green coloured font out for free. 

Come on! Lets work on a possible solution and create a petition fot the admins and mods.

P.S.: If anyone knows a mod personally or knows his phone no., kindly inform them so that they can check the reported threads section.

Also, @Milshake: I'm sorry for accusing you of being a spammer. You ridiculed that idea, that's what made me think you were one of them too. Chill!


----------



## mrintech (Feb 4, 2009)

More than 5 reporting on a particular posts and the Post gets deleted... and if Reporting is done on the First Post itself.. than the whole thread gets locked....

And reporting can be done only by people having 100+ posts


----------



## kalpik (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok guys, the spammers have been dealt with.

And in future in case of emergencies, people can PM me or any other MOD.. That sends an email to us, so that immediate action can be taken.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 4, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Ok guys, the spammers have been dealt with.
> 
> And in future in case of emergencies, people can PM me or any other MOD.. That sends an email to us, so that immediate action can be taken.



thanx...
ab se waisa hi hoga...but hamare ideas kaise lage??


----------

